# Handcolored Manipulations



## sillyphaunt (Jun 20, 2005)

I started printing some of my manipulations off on my printer onto watercolor paper and then handcoloring them with watercolor pencils. The effect is really neat, really completes the "painting" look to the polaroid. I did one of my dad's Volskwagon van and gave it to him for Father's day, but its framed so I can't scan it, but here's the other 2 I did last nite:












The top is the watertower in town, the bottom is a shed in our backyard.


----------



## terri (Jun 20, 2005)

Yep - I do this all the time, and _love_ this technique! I agree that it can really "complete" an image. 

You did a great job, Kylie, these look great! :thumbup: I bet your dad loved his gift. 

So, you use watercolor pencils? I have a couple sets, but usually use them dry - did you use these wet? 

Again, really nice work.


----------

